# Today!!!!



## jfarnsworth (Aug 20, 2004)

Heather & I brought Jessica into this wonderful world in which we live. _(Actually it was more like Heather)_  I guess I'm doing my part to give more tax paying citizens to our country. Anyway Jessica came in at 9am weighing 8/11 and 21" long. She's a little cutie; more than I had expected but again I'm glad the kids have received some good genes.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 20, 2004)

Congratulations Jason and Heather!

artyon: artyon: 

Kids are wonderful, cuddly, fantastic bundles of joy!  Enjoy her.  Give Heather a cyber hug from all of us!  And post some pictures so we can all admire her!


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 20, 2004)

To Jessica ~!!


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 20, 2004)

How wonderful for you!  Congratulations, Jason and Heather.  Is this your first? Baby shower! (I'm good at those)  TW


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 20, 2004)

Congratulations!  Give Heather and Jessica a hug for me!!  
- Ceicei


----------



## Kenpodoc (Aug 20, 2004)

Congratulations!

Nothing like having your own child.  All of mine are different and yet I've enjoyed everyone.

Jeff :ultracool


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 20, 2004)

Congratulations Jason and Heather and welcome little Baby Jessica!!!! :angel: 


artyon:

:cheers:


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 20, 2004)

Peeps in for Jason.. He's the daddy of 4


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 20, 2004)

Congratulations! 

    Yo Heather ......... You did it......


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 20, 2004)

Jessica came in at 9am weighing 8/11 and 21" long


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 20, 2004)

Congrats - and welcome, Jessica!


----------



## Shodan (Aug 20, 2004)

Congrats!!  Hope Mama and Baby are doing great and feeling great!!  Another little Kenpoist on the way!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Zepp (Aug 20, 2004)

Congratulations!  artyon:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 20, 2004)

WOW Jason congratulations to you and your wife!!!! Babies are the best!!! artyon: How wonderful, and 4 children... HOLY MOLY...how do you find the time to hang here? Go get some sleep!

BTW your oldest son looks just like you!


----------



## don bohrer (Aug 20, 2004)

You are a very blessed man Jason. Congradulations!!! We'll be waiting to see photos of baby Jessica.


Don (El Paso)


----------



## Gary Crawford (Aug 20, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are lucky parents!!!! I have been a parent for 22yrs,but I still envy you for being at your stage in life! CHEERS!!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 20, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 20, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> WOW Jason congratulations to you and your wife!!!! Babies are the best!!! !



Thank you, again.


> How wonderful, and 4 children...


Yeah, yeeepha. I wonder what I'll be able to do with my spare time. :idunno: 


> HOLY MOLY...how do you find the time to hang here?


I get yelled at alot.


> Go get some sleep


I see many sleepless nights ahead. 


> BTW your oldest son looks just like you


Well, again I was hoping that the kids were better looking and got better genetics than I got.
artyon:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 20, 2004)

Thank you all for the kind thoughts. If I didn't have enough on my mind this morning (like getting to the hospital at 6am) I wouldn't have left the digital camera behind. Then I could have posted pics from when she was just a few hrs. old. Ya'll will have to settle for pics. of her being a day old.   :uhyeah:


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 20, 2004)

Congratulations Jason!


----------



## Seig (Aug 20, 2004)

Jason,

Congrats!!!!!!!
After the euphoria wears off, I will give you a patented :btg: to prevent number 5....
Seriously, congrats again amigo, we hope to see you soon.
Mike


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks bro. 
I too am hoping that I can get out there with 'yas and do some more training. To you I offer a handshake and a hug and give Tess a hug from me. If it's permitted give her a kiss on the cheek from me as well.    but only if it's legal.



> I will give you a patented  to prevent number 5....


I'll take all of those I can get. Maybe one of these as well :whip:


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 21, 2004)

Jason~!!


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 21, 2004)

Congratulations, Jason!  Four!  Wow - I really bow to you.  Talk about a full plate!

 Enjoy!!!


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 21, 2004)

That is awesome!  Congratulations...



Regards,


Steve


----------



## Brother John (Aug 21, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Heather & I brought Jessica into this wonderful world in which we live. _(Actually it was more like Heather)_  I guess I'm doing my part to give more tax paying citizens to our country. Anyway Jessica came in at 9am weighing 8/11 and 21" long. She's a little cutie; more than I had expected but again I'm glad the kids have received some good genes.


Being a father is the best thing to ever happen to me, right up there with asking Melissa out the first time!!! "Daddy" is my absolute favorite title.
I'm really happy for you and Heather!
I don't know if this is your first or whatnot...but here's some advice:
SLEEP WHEN YOU CAN.
Them little critters'll have you up at all hours. Sleep is sleep...get it when you can!
Unsolicited advice #2: Never pass up the opportunity to kiss and cuddle. 
That goes for either Jessica or Heather!!!!

Your Brother
John


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 21, 2004)

Congratulations Jason & Heather and welcome to Baby Jessica.  Your family is beautiful!  Great Job! artyon: 


Best Wishes from Kenpo Mama (Donna) & pete. :ultracool 

PS  - pete adds 1 you can double team, 2 you play man to man, 3 -you go into zone defense, WHAT THE HECK DO YOU DO FOR FOUR?????


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 21, 2004)

I know that with newborn babies it's hard to tell whether or not they are boy or girl but she definately has girl pieces parts.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice Pics their Brother JF.

keep up the good work of taking care of your family 

:asian:


----------



## Lisa (Aug 21, 2004)

She is absolutely beautiful! And I am so jealous of her hair, both my babies were very bald....


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 21, 2004)

Beautiful!!!!  I love your little darling!!  Give her a hug for me!

- Ceicei


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 21, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Heather & I brought Jessica into this wonderful world in which we live. _(Actually it was more like Heather)_  I guess I'm doing my part to give more tax paying citizens to our country. Anyway Jessica came in at 9am weighing 8/11 and 21" long. She's a little cutie; more than I had expected but again I'm glad the kids have received some good genes.



Congrats Jason, I'm sure you'll make a great Dad 

Ian.


----------



## Brother John (Aug 22, 2004)

What a beautiful baby!!!!

I Love baby pictures! 
In the first one she's saying "Now...think daddy..."
The second?
"Touch-down!!"


Your Brother
John


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 22, 2004)

Brother John said:
			
		

> What a beautiful baby!!!!
> 
> I Love baby pictures!
> In the first one she's saying "Now...think daddy..."


Hmmm....Look closer Brother John!...I uh think she's saying something with her right hand...I think no one's messing with this baby!  *The force is really strong with this one!:jedi1: :lol:  *

Jason how totally perfect she is! :asian:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 22, 2004)

:idunno: oops double post


----------



## michaeledward (Aug 22, 2004)

Happiness and Health to both mother and daughter.


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 22, 2004)

Jason, she's beautiful.  She must look more like her mother.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Joking aside, you must be so proud.  Way to go!


----------



## Robbo (Aug 22, 2004)

Congradulations Jason,

I'm going on two and a half years with my daughter and thanking every minute I get to spend with her, I'm sure you know what I mean with the clan that you have.

Rob


----------



## Sarah (Aug 22, 2004)

Thats wonderful new.  Congratulations 

 http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 17, 2004)

Here's a new updated picture of Jessica. She is almost 2 months old already. Can't believe the time has gone by that fast. Sheesh.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 17, 2004)

Here's my 2 girls together. The older one trying to be mother hen or something. :idunno:  :uhyeah: 

Hopefully everyone will be able to see the picture. Maybe 6th time was the charm on resizing this thing.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 17, 2004)

How cute Jason! Wow - those two months went fast for me! :lol: That baby looks just like her daddy!


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 18, 2004)

awwww She is indeed a Cherub Jason ~!!


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 28, 2004)

AWWWW!!!!

 Jason - please!  I'm trying to NOT have another one!!!  She's so PRECIOUS!!!

 *sigh*

 Alas, no more kids for me.  Gotta wait for the grands.

 Enjoy her, protect her, train her, love her, worship her, spoil her rotten, put her in sports, get her in music, celebrate her.  I know you will.

 SheSulsa


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 30, 2004)

Thank you for the thoughts they are appreciated. Does that mean you don't want me to post the pics of my pumpkin?  

BTW, nice avatar, I really like it. :uhyeah:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 30, 2004)

She is beautiful.

All the best to all of you.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 30, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Thank you for the thoughts they are appreciated. Does that mean you don't want me to post the pics of my pumpkin?
> 
> BTW, nice avatar, I really like it. :uhyeah:


 Are you kidding??? I want to see her in her Halloween costume, if she has one!!

 My youngest was born on October 29 (yesterday was his b-day) so the day after we got out of the hospital, we were trick-or-treating at the mall with my little pumpkin (he seriously was a pumpkin).

 and thanks on the avatar!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 25, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Are you kidding??? I want to see her in her Halloween costume, if she has one!!!
> 
> Jason - please! I'm trying to NOT have another one!!! She's so PRECIOUS!!!



Ok, well how's this. 

I'm afraid that this is going to be too small to see. I hate this computer I'm on! 

I don't know what the problem here is but I can't copy/paste, cut/paste, I've resized it 4 times and it still won't post!   

Guess I'll have to wait until my other one is fixed.
Sorry!


----------

